# We are going to have puppies, need help with delivery



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all, 

My dog is going to have puppies and I wanted to reach out to those of you who have gone through delivery process. This is our first time and I want to make sure I'm prepared as much as I can. Here is the list of questions I have, if you can help me answer.

1. Is it true that I need to check my dog's temperature once a day and if it drops, she will go into labor 24 hours?
2. What normal signs do Havanese female show that she is ready to deliver besides temperature drop?
4. How do I know if her water broke?
5. What supplies to I need to have?
6. If she will not break the membrane puppies are born in, doesn't lick the liquids off of them and doesn't bite of umbilical cord, how much time do I give her before I need to do it myself?
7. What do I cut the membrane off with? Are there special scissors? 
8. What do I cut the umbilical cord with? And before I do cut it, does it have to be an inch away from puppy and I need to tie the knot around it with floss before I cut it off?
9. Any medications I need to have on hand? 
10. Anything else that I missed and you think I should know?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you belong to your local breed club, or can you turn to your breeder for help? While we have some good breeders on the forum, (I'm not one!) it seems to me that you would be better off with someone closer to you at such a critical time.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would think your Vet would be a source of information.. Keep us posted!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When our cats were going to have kittens,the vet gave me a very helpful pamphlet all about the most important facts,and what to do at different stages of labour,and when to call the vet.Has your dog had a scan,to find out how many pups to expect?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a very helpful website: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelpingmain.htm

I can also send you some posts from the other forum, Havanese Talk, that are specifically about Havanese pregnancy and whelping. Send me a PM [private message].


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I might get someone with experience to help you. Telling you what to do helps , but if this is your first, I would try and find help.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Bona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My dog is going to have puppies and I wanted to reach out to those of you who have gone through delivery process. This is our first time and I want to make sure I'm prepared as much as I can. Here is the list of questions I have, if you can help me answer.
> 
> ...


Good luck. My first job that I was ever given was when I was 4 years old, and assisting birthing, and raising puppies. That was 57 years ago.

Not anywhere nearly as much work as birthing horses, or cows. I have a number of good stories on those too.......


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When are the pups due? It would be fun to keep us posted!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom King said:


> Good luck. My first job that I was ever given was when I was 4 years old, and assisting birthing, and raising puppies. That was 57 years ago.
> 
> Not anywhere nearly as much work as birthing horses, or cows. I have a number of good stories on those too.......


Wow, what a comfort you were to her Tom...thanks for helping.


----------

